# ما يتطلبه مدير الانتاج



## وليد الصيحى (9 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اعمل مدير انتاج باحدى الشركات واريد المساعده فى التعرف على كورسات فى هذا المجال


----------



## صفوان اصف (12 فبراير 2009)

لا اعرف اية كورسات في هذه المجال
ولكن اقدم لك هذه المقدمه البسيطه

 في إدارة النظام الإنتاجي يفترض أن يولي مدير الإنتاج " عمليات" اهتماما خاصا بأربعة وظائف رئيسية هي: التصميم، جدولة، عملية تحويل أو تشغيل، سيطرة.
1-التصميم: يتطلب تصميم عملية التحويل صنع قرارات عديدة متعلقة بتصميم المنتج، واختيار الموقع وتصميم المبني وتخطيطه المكاني وتصميم كل من نمط عملية التحويل واختيار التجهيزات نفسها ونمط انسياب العمل وقد تأخذ عملية التحويل نمطا مستمرا أو متقطعا أو مشروعا لإنتاج وحدة واحدة هذا فضلا عن تصميم العمل ومعاير الأداء.
2-الجدولة: بعد الانتهاء من تصميم عملية التحويل التي تتضمن بدورها عمليات إنتاجية أو يمكن اعتبارها هيكل لعملية إنتاجية، يجب جدولة هذه العمليات بما يهيئ تقديم منتج مرغوب أو أكثر في الوقت المناسب، وتغطي وظيفة الجدولة كلا من الأجلين الطويل والقصير لكنها تكون أكثر تفضيلا في الأجل القصير، ففي الأجل "القصير" الطويل يتم إعداد تنبؤات وتقديرات لحجم الطلب الكلي 
تكون أساسا لجدولة وتهيئة الاحتياجات ومستلزمات الإنتاج مثل العمالة والطاقة المحركة والمواد الخام وغيرها للوفاء بحجم الطلب المتوقع، وفي الأجل القصير (سنة فأقل) تجري جدولة مستويات أحجام العمالة ونوبات العمل على مدى اليوم، الأسبوع، وكذا توالي تنفيذ كل من أوامر الإنتاج من حيث مساراتها ومراحلها وجدولة تدبير مستلزمات الإنتاج وحركة المخزون والمواد تحت التشغيل ونوبات العمل وكذلك تجري جدولة عمليات الشروع مثل تنفيذ تلفزيوني أو إنشاء جسر.
3-تشغيل: يتضمن التشغيل عميلة التحويل تنفيذا فعليا لإجراءات الإنتاج والعمليات يتضمن شراء وتخزين وتحويلات لمدخلات وإعادة تصميم لإجراءات عند الضرورة وصيانة، وتؤثر وظائف المديرين في مجالات التخطيط والتنظيم والقيادة والسيطرة على عمليات النظام الإنتاجي وعلى ناتجها.
4-الرقابة والسيطرة: تتطلب السيطرة على عملية التحويل، طريقة أو أكثر لقياس الأداء وكذلك جودة الناتج قبل بيعه، أ وتقديمه للسوق وعلى ذلك يتطلب الأمر سيطرة على كل من جودة النواتج المرحلية والنهائية والمخزون والتكلفة والجدولة وتخصيص الموارد، وتتطلب فعالية إدارة النظام الإنتاجي متابعة مستمرة للمتغيرات البيئية وجعل النظام ديناميكيا ومتفاعلا بشكل إيجابي مع هذه المتغيرات فهناك تغيرات في حجم وخصائص العاملين، موردي الخامات، تغيرات تكنولوجية، تغيرات في أذواق العملاء…الخ. وذلك يتطلب الأمر إدراكا واعيا للحالة والاستجابة لهذه المتغيرات.


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (13 فبراير 2009)

الأخ الكريم .. السلام عليكم
أولا مبروك منصبكم الجديد و أسأل الله لكم التوفيق, أدرج اليك بعض النقاط 
1. أقرا كتب حول planing , operation resarch, line balance,inventory 
2. أقرا و استوعب العملية الأنتاجية التي أنت مسؤل عنها
3. تعرف على الطاقة الفعلية والمتاحة لديك و مدى كفائة العاملين وامكائن المتيسرة و أجهزة المناولة
4. التعرف علة طبيعة و نظام الخزن و السجلات و النماذج المستخدمة 
5. أرسم الموقع الذي تعمل فيه و حدد محطات العمل و خطوط الأنتاج
6. خطط للأنتاج و جدول عمليات الأنتاج أستنادا الى الطاقات المتاحة والفعلية
7. راقب تنفيذ الخطة و سير عمليات الأنتاج و حل جميع المعوقات التي تؤثر على ذلك
8. راقب مستوى الخزين و أعمل على أدامة المعلومات و الخزين
9. درب العاملين و أعمل بنظام البدلاء
10.أجتهد بتحفيز العاملين
11. كن صارما و لا تتهاون مع الأخطاء التي تؤثر على سير الخطة و الأنتاج
12. تابع ثم تابع ثم تابع 
و لكم مني الشكر


----------



## Eng.Foam (18 فبراير 2009)

هذه الوظيفة تتطلب نوعين من المهارات هما مهارات سلوكية و مهارات تقنية مهما كان مجال الصناعة لذلك بمعرفتك هذه المهارات ستكون قادر على تحديد نقاط ضعفك وقوتك في هذا المجال واجراء اللازم لتتطوير هذه المهارات.

بعض المهارات السلوكية:
Developing Others
Customer & Client Focus
Collaboration
Planning
Result Focus/Execution
Motivating
Presenting
Use of Information & Data
Creative Thinking
Proactively​
بعض المهارات التقنية:

Project Management
Production & Process Capability
Production Management
Process Reengineering
Quality Management
Technical Management
Resource Management
H&S​


----------



## مهندس حطاب (24 فبراير 2009)

اشكر الجميع على هذه المعلومات الهامة


----------



## وليد الصيحى (7 يونيو 2009)

*مدير انتاج*

اشكر الجميع
واتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------

